# logging boots



## dh1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

i been looking for the boots that the ax men loggers wear that has got the metal splike looking clets on the bottom of the boot can any one tell me what kind of boot that is please


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

*axmen boots*

i been looking for a pair of boots that the ax men loggers wear that has got the metal splike looking clets on the bottom of the boot can any one tell me what kind of boot that is please so i can get a pair of them


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 12, 2010)

https://www.westcoastshoe.com/wesco/
http://www.ask.com/bar?q=whites+boots&page=1&qsrc=121&dm=all&ab=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.whitesboots.com%2Fstore%2FWhites_Boots.php&sg=C%2BnwcnHe7xTrF7RodpOZNgABT%2FrtIS92hx36qbryedY%3D&tsp=1263354429222
Logging caulks although most out here call em corks. The above link will take you to one of the most popular ones.


----------



## bigredd (Jan 12, 2010)

try baileysonline, they have several pairs of calk sole leather boots, along with rubber ones


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

ok thanks fellers i been looking all over for them and just couldn't find them any where


----------



## biggenius29 (Jan 12, 2010)

Baileys is a start.

http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?catid=48

Take your pick.


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

ok thanks i been looking all over for them and couldn't find them no place but i'll check out there and see what i come up with and thanks again


----------



## Tbrooks (Jan 12, 2010)

the boots are called calk or called corks


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

oh ok thanks i'll look for some thanks for the help


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 13, 2010)

Viberg boots. Made from Water buffalo hide.
http://www.workboot.com/logger_boots/110_Cruiser


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 13, 2010)

ok i'll give them a look at too and see which one i like


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.ask.com/bar?q=Hofman+boots&page=1&qsrc=121&dm=all&ab=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hoffmanboots.com%2Fcategory.aspx%3FcategoryID%3D1&sg=CO7NYR42bu1u9fA8W3DGGoAjqgV6tVSoMiDSfUmOhH8%3D&tsp=1263361878873


----------



## clearance (Jan 13, 2010)

BC WetCoast said:


> Viberg boots. Made from Water buffalo hide.
> http://www.workboot.com/logger_boots/110_Cruiser



The best.


----------



## slowp (Jan 13, 2010)

I recommend the ones made for working in cedar.

Just kidding. Why do you need them? The soles are stiffer than normal boots and they can play havoc with your toes. They are spendier than regular boots too.


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 13, 2010)

well i was goin to do some loggin on my property and i seen them on the axmen show and seen how good they are at getting traction on logs and stuff


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Hoffman boots


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 13, 2010)

I posted links to some of the most popular brands of corks but i guess that was a no no lesson learned.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 13, 2010)

If you can't find corks in your area then go to a golf shop and buy a pair of golf shoes. They don't offer quite as much protection but they do come in more pleasing colors. Black and white is my favorite.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 13, 2010)

2dogs said:


> If you can't find corks in your area then go to a golf shop and buy a pair of golf shoes. They don't offer quite as much protection but they do come in more pleasing colors. Black and white is my favorite.



Funny, that's what my brother equated corks to, golf shoes.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 13, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> well i was goin to do some loggin on my property and i seen them on the axmen show and seen how good they are at getting traction on logs and stuff



They take a long time to break in properly. Unless you're doin' serious loggin', save your money and just wear a good pair of work boots. If tou're buyin' them because they "look cool", or "they guys on tv wear 'em"... you're wastin' your money.

Gary


----------



## gwiley (Jan 13, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> They take a long time to break in properly. Unless you're doin' serious loggin', save your money and just wear a good pair of work boots. If tou're buyin' them because they "look cool", or "they guys on tv wear 'em"... you're wastin' your money.
> 
> Gary



That money is better spent on some chainsaw safety boots. You can always add yak traks if you really want the spikes.

Logging is the wrong place to try to look cool - PPE tends to be a little nerdy.


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 13, 2010)

oh ok i'll save my money and get some stihl boots where i know my feet will be good and protected


----------



## slowp (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, you can buy the Viking orange rubber caulks that have all that extra weight because they have all the saw resistant stuff in them. They are cheap. Mine were $99 in Chehalis. They are sauna boots.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 14, 2010)

I looked at the Vikings, but I wanted something that provided strong ankle support as well since I am usually out in the woods on hilly terrain. The vikings look as though your ankles get nothing.

I ended up settling on a pair of 10" Matterhorns but they were mighty pricey, but so far I have nothing to complain about. I keep a pair of $50 wal-mart steel toes for all my non-saw work (splitting, etc.) in an effort to keep from wearing the saw boots out too soon.


----------



## slowp (Jan 14, 2010)

I have bum ankles. The Vikings are surprisinly stiff. They are more supportive than my old Wescos. I've had the Vikings out on some of our vertical ground and they're fine.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> I have bum ankles. The Vikings are surprisinly stiff. They are more supportive than my old Wescos. I've had the Vikings out on some of our vertical ground and they're fine.



Really? I wouldn't have guessed by looking at them. Can you compare them to a pair of good leather laceups?


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 14, 2010)

ok thanks i'll go and buy some today and start cutting and break them in and hopefully if i do get too wild with the saw and hit the boot atlest i know my feet won't get hurt or anything


----------



## gwiley (Jan 14, 2010)

dh1984 said:


> ok thanks i'll go and buy some today and start cutting and break them in and hopefully if i do get too wild with the saw and hit the boot atlest i know my feet won't get hurt or anything



Great idea. One thing to clarify though (I suspect you are already thinking this way)....most PPE reduces the chances of injury but does not eliminate it. This includes the boots. There are a hundred ways to engage a saw with your foot that will end badly even if you are wearing safety boots. Don't get complacent or overconfident as a result of wearing the gear - think of it as a seat belt in a car...it will probably save your life but you would always rather not test it.


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 14, 2010)

yeap i never get over overconfident with anything any more it hurts too much i use to not care about getting hurt but when you get older it hurts more then it did when you was young so i try to stay as safe as i can around stuff now


----------



## slowp (Jan 14, 2010)

gwiley said:


> Really? I wouldn't have guessed by looking at them. Can you compare them to a pair of good leather laceups?



Nope. There's no comparison. My leather caulks are custom built--spent a good hour getting fitted, and fit like a glove. Their cost was considerably more and the bootmaker tweaked them a bit to handle things like my bumpy heels and toes. The Vikings are sturdy and good. My leather ones feel like part of my feet.


----------



## summit583guy (Jan 14, 2010)

all support vibergs aswell, with proper oiling they are in my mind the best boot ive ever owner and most waterproof. Ive had 4 pairs of Terra's leather and gortex, dakota's and one pair of Redwings. The redwings were ok but the leather didn't stand up. Currently Ive got there vibergs http://workboot.com/work_boots/148_Rigger/Black/10_Inch

It rains like crazy here in vancouver and as it does in seattle and the whole pacific northwest, I oil my boots 1 once a week in the winter and a few times a month in the summer. Great in spurs and better then the other logger boots for spurless climbing as the heel isn't has high. Payed about $360 cdn shipped and taxes


----------



## jomoco (Jan 14, 2010)

clearance said:


> The best.



You really think them vibergs are better than wescos?

Cheaper maybe?

The best?

jomoco


----------



## clearance (Jan 14, 2010)

jomoco said:


> You really think them vibergs are better than wescos?
> 
> Cheaper maybe?
> 
> ...



Never worn Wescos, so I can't say from personal experience. But I have worked with loggers who told me they have tried them all. I have fell, bucked, spaced, slashed and climbed with Vibergs. Never heard one bad word about them.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 14, 2010)

clearance said:


> Never worn Wescos, so I can't say from personal experience. But I have worked with loggers who told me they have tried them all. I have fell, bucked, spaced, slashed and climbed with Vibergs. Never heard one bad word about them.



Boy that's a relief!

For a minute there I thought I was gonna have tu ask yu tu step outside buddy!

jomoco


----------



## Marty B (Jan 15, 2010)

*Considered by many as "Top of the Line".......*

I use Wesco, but I wish I could afford http://www.whitesboots.com/


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 15, 2010)

slowp said:


> Nope. There's no comparison. My leather caulks are custom built--spent a good hour getting fitted, and fit like a glove. Their cost was considerably more and the bootmaker tweaked them a bit to handle things like my bumpy heels and toes. The Vikings are sturdy and good. My leather ones feel like part of my feet.



Not to mention the travel time to the Smurf village. Phhttt!


----------



## constantine (Jan 16, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> They take a long time to break in properly. Unless you're doin' serious loggin', save your money and just wear a good pair of work boots. If tou're buyin' them because they "look cool", or "they guys on tv wear 'em"... you're wastin' your money.
> 
> Gary



+1
Those calks also will tear up the floor of your truck if you wear them to drive. Get some good steel-toe boots. Wesco is my favorite. A little pricey, but worth it. Also, they last a long time if you take care of them.


----------



## slowp (Jan 16, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Not to mention the travel time to the Smurf village. Phhttt!



LOW blow there!! I need to walk around inside your house with my smurf boots on!!! I'd even replace all the spikes with sharp new ones for the tour!:greenchainsaw:

The rubber vikings may be worn on ice and provide good traction. The leater (SMURF BOOTS) should never be worn in the snow. They will make your height increase quickly in the snow.

When you have worn a hole in the floor vinyl of your pickup, just buy a floor mat to put over it. If you have to climb into your pickup with them on, well, that scraped spot in the doorway adds character. 

Once I am done visiting loggers for the day, I change into the Burvol recommended Crocs.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 16, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Not to mention the travel time to the Smurf village. Phhttt!



I'm glad _you_ said that. The only thing I'd add is that the reason Slowp stags off her pants cuffs is that if the cuffs came clear down to the boots they'd be bigger than the boots. And we couldn't see those custom made Kuliens that way.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 17, 2010)

We have a new scout in our troop, a really great kid I've know for several years. He is in eigth grade. Yesterday he went on an 11 mile conditioning hike with us. It was his first long hike and his boots were giving him a slight problem. His mom was with us BTW, another great person too. Anyway I helped him with his boots...he wears a size 16 EEEE!. His mom says he has hobbit feet.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 17, 2010)

2dogs said:


> We have a new scout in our troop, a really great kid I've know for several years. He is in eigth grade. Yesterday he went on an 11 mile conditioning hike with us. It was his first long hike and his boots were giving him a slight problem. His mom was with us BTW, another great person too. Anyway I helped him with his boots...he wears a size 16 EEEE!. His mom says he has hobbit feet.



And he's only 8? :jawdrop:


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 17, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> And he's only 8? :jawdrop:



No he is in 8th grade. I think he is 14 yo. And 6'1", 285 lbs.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy crap that's still pretty big for his age.


----------



## constantine (Jan 17, 2010)

2dogs said:


> We have a new scout in our troop, a really great kid I've know for several years. He is in eigth grade. Yesterday he went on an 11 mile conditioning hike with us. It was his first long hike and his boots were giving him a slight problem. His mom was with us BTW, another great person too. *Anyway I helped him with his boots...he wears a size 16 EEEE!. His mom says he has hobbit feet.*



Those aren't Hobbit feet, those are tennis racquet feet!

The kids are sure growing bigger these days.


----------



## Veteran (Jan 17, 2010)

Cedar and redwood corks . Why is it that nobody has asked the question is there a difference over fir or hardwood corks? A little hint is starts with y.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 17, 2010)

The longer the calks more stress is put on the receptical.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 17, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> I posted links to some of the most popular brands of corks but i guess that was a no no lesson learned.



No Brian, you would have heard something about that if there was a problem. The op has 2 very similar threads running in separate forums. Your answer is still there, actually soon to be here after the merge.


----------

